# Ewen Help! :)



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Womens Events

#1 Arm Over Arm (Mercedes Vito Van) 75 secs

#2 Log Lift 40kg Log 1 point, 50kg Log 2 points, 60kg Log 3 points 75 secs

#3 Farmers Walk 60kg 20m then 80kg 20m

#4 Deadlift reps 100kg 1 point, 120kg 2 points. 75 secs.

#5 Block Medley 30kg 40kg 50kg 75 secs

#6 Stones 30kg 1 point, 60kg 2 points, 90kg 3 points. 75 seconds. Do you have any tips, tricks or advice to help me through this? Are their any rules ie clothing, shoes that have to be worn? How should I train the next 3weeks, even though I don't have access to that equipment! Big Thank you!!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

That's some good weights there, should be fun, when and where is the event?

Sorry I can't help any though:thumb:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

What event is this? Good luck!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

if you can get over to ollies place he will help you out although you dont have long to practice so best bet is just carry on as you are but look at videos of the events and ask ollie for a run through .

arm over arm .. think of it as a sumo deadlift but get the rope as tight as possible then push back sit down and `row` using your legs not back .

log ... pretty sure ollie has a 50kg log so if you can try it out , i doubt anyone will lift the 60kg but dont hold me to it .

farmers you`ll be fine with just remember feet together and take baby steps speeding up and dont drop em 

you`ll be one of the bigger deadlifters there .

blocks are tricky until you get the balance , you women have a great shelf to rest things on (tits) so get them on your shelf find your grip and press .

stones is tech more than anything your a decent dl and squatter so use the tacky .... https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/strongman-tacky/dave-ostlund-elite-tacky-120-ml.html also get some white spirit or wd40 to get it off

clothing is whatever you feel comfy in although not baggy as you could snag while pulling the rope .

footwear again anything your happy in i would use climbing shoes or something sturdy .

i honestly think the standard of the girls in the comp and your lifting standard you will do very well without much specific training all the events are straight forward .

and best of luck you`ll have a cracking time .


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Haha, I was just sat here thinking, hell yeah I can just about manage those weights, I am now in strongman territory, I will have some of that, then I seen your a women in a womens competition lol, gutted.

Oh well, no advice from me but the very best of luck to you.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

or robs place http://www.facebook.com/pages/Strength-Tec-Gym/158547867504668


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for all your kind comments! Ewen I will have a look on youtube  I will keep you updated


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> That's some good weights there, should be fun, when and where is the event?
> 
> Sorry I can't help any though:thumb:


It's the 9th September in Swindon


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

defo said:


> Thank you for all your kind comments! Ewen I will have a look on youtube  I will keep you updated


i`ll kick your a5re if you dont come top 3 !!


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

ewen said:


> if you can get over to ollies place he will help you out although you dont have long to practice so best bet is just carry on as you are but look at videos of the events and ask ollie for a run through .
> 
> arm over arm .. think of it as a sumo deadlift but get the rope as tight as possible then push back sit down and `row` using your legs not back .
> 
> ...


Yeah gonna try and get over to Ollie's gym at some point!

Gonna guess it's like a seated row rather than, strapped to a harness and running with it.

Basically deadlift, bicep curl, shoulder press with sideways hand position

For the blocks thinking about shoulder pressing with hands either side of a db? Not gonna lie most of the guys on here probes have a bigger chest than me!! Lol

Gonna guess stones is all technique

Wicked, so you don't have to wear a singlet love it!!!


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

defo said:


> It's the 9th September in Swindon


That's the one at the gym we train at! We watched a strongman event the other weekend, it was really good and probably come along to watch this as well. Best of luck, you will be fab! :thumb:


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

ewen said:


> i`ll kick your a5re if you dont come top 3 !!


Ot oh sounds like a challenge  ,



Ems said:


> That's the one at the gym we train at! We watched a strongman event the other weekend, it was really good and probably come along to watch this as well. Best of luck, you will be fab! :thumb:


Wicked, come say hi, will be good to meet you


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Wicked, come say hi, will be good to meet you


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no singlet :crying:

arm over arm like this you can see 2 different techs one is literally arm over arm fast as you can and the other is like rowing a boat






block pressing thinking about it you might want to wear something mega tight under your t-shirt so the blocks wont catch anything .






stones tech ...






for farmers walk you could pick up the right weighted dumbbells to feel the weight however its not the same as the farmers equipment coz of balance and length .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

defo said:


> It's the 9th September in Swindon


I'll see you there, I am competing in the Open.

I have loads of tacky and stuff to remove it if you can't get hold of any in time.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> I'll see you there, I am competing in the Open.
> 
> I have loads of tacky and stuff to remove it if you can't get hold of any in time.


just checked line up for opens , i doubt you`ll break sweat :lol:


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> I'll see you there, I am competing in the Open.
> 
> I have loads of tacky and stuff to remove it if you can't get hold of any in time.


Good luck! I will see you their I will be the one that looks lost and out of place lol



ewen said:


> just checked line up for opens , i doubt you`ll break sweat :lol:


Is their a specific website will all the info on?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

only this one that i know of .. http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/forum/Britains-Strongest-Women-2012-and-Swindons-Strongest-Man-Open-2012-14782


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

ewen said:


> only this one that i know of .. http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/forum/Britains-Strongest-Women-2012-and-Swindons-Strongest-Man-Open-2012-14782


Sweet, do you know any of the girls competing regulars?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

defo said:


> Good luck! I will see you their I will be the one that looks lost and out of place lol


I would say I will be the big one with tattoos and a skinhead but that describes 90% of Strongmen and Powerlifters - so just look out for the big one with tattoos that is totally sexy and that will be my delusional self.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Speedway said:


> Haha, I was just sat here thinking, hell yeah I can just about manage those weights, I am now in strongman territory, I will have some of that, then I seen your a women in a womens competition lol, gutted.
> 
> Oh well, no advice from me but the very best of luck to you.


Haha me too mate, I'm nearly as strong as a woman, great!

Oh yeah and good luck to the OP!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

defo said:


> Sweet, do you know any of the girls competing regulars?


Yeah I do although some I've no idea of .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> Yeah I do although some I've no idea of .


Are they hot?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Are they hot?


No !!!!

There's a lot of names there. Women's strongman getting more popular. Excellent stuff.

Siobhan Hyland is the current Britains Strongest woman (got beaten by Mrs Ewen in the UK's though !!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> No !!!!
> 
> There's a lot of names there. Women's strongman getting more popular. Excellent stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Kirstie

Here's the log. There's a couple of girls here in the same comp as well


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I spied Hanna Bingle in that lot.

No Josie keck or Gemma Magnusson then I see - I watched them beast it out before, Gemma nailing a 100kg Axle clean and press.

More lifters is great, but it seems a little watered down to what it was.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> I spied Hanna Bingle in that lot.
> 
> No Josie keck or Gemma Magnusson then I see - I watched them beast it out before, Gemma nailing a 100kg Axle clean and press.
> 
> More lifters is great, but it seems a little watered down to what it was.


josie is bodybuilding or was when the uk`s came up last year however she was busy prepping and being well a woman 

gemma was down to do it but launching new net projects and and general life so didnt make it , gemma has a 100kg+ log very strong .

as for hot well actually yes there is one or 2 :thumbup1:

EDIT: heres some other of the girls in action including powerlifting legend hanne bingle


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Would most deff bone some of those lasses (if I were a single man that is of course).


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Would most deff bone some of those lasses (if I were a single man that is of course).


if i was single or wife permitting then id chance my arm .

tassoti filmed the bulks comp but what he didnt post was the several mins of footage of one of the birds in very tight see through leggings and a tiny thong on :lol:


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

hope it goes well, we will be looking at hosting a womens comp next year


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

:innocent:


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

ewen said:


> if i was single or wife permitting then id chance my arm .
> 
> tassoti filmed the bulks comp but what he didnt post was the several mins of footage of one of the birds in very tight see through leggings and a tiny thong on :lol:


Thought their wasn't a dress code :innocent:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

defo said:


> Thought their wasn't a dress code :innocent:


You are permitted to lift in bra and panties - just wait till my comp is finished please I don't want to many distractions.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm new but just wanted to say good luck!  Sounds amazing and hope to hear how you got on.


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

JaneN40 said:


> I'm new but just wanted to say good luck!  Sounds amazing and hope to hear how you got on.


Heya thank you


----------

